# Ukrainian: зоря vs зірка



## Lorenc

I would like to know what stylistic or register differences there are in Ukrainian between зоря and зірка ('star', the latter being a diminutive form of the former).


----------



## oveka

ЗІРКА
1. Небесне тіло
2. Геометрична фігура з гострокінцевими виступами по колу
3. Світла пляма на лобі у тварин
4. Садова рослина, суцвіття якої має квітки з п'ятьма пелюстками
Доля, щастя, удача
Про дуже видатну, прославлену людину
Морська зірка — морська безхребетна тварина
ЗОРЯ
1. Те саме, що зірка 1.
2. Яскраве освітлення горизонту перед сходом і після заходу сонця
3. Ранковий або вечірній військовий сигнал
4. Те саме, що метеор.
Полярна (бігунова) зоря (зірка)
Аврора, світова зоря, ра́нішня зоря, зірни́ця.
Першоря́дна зоря
Венера, вечірня (вечерова) зоря
Зоря-зоряни́ця, красная дівиця
Зоря́ з мітло́ю, коме́та


----------



## Lorenc

I've been told that зірка is more stylistically neutral and more commonly used than зоря, can anybody comment on this?


----------



## oveka

Те, що на небі:
Зірка впала/скотилася, Полярна Зірка, двої́ста зірка, першоря́дна (першої великості) зірка, хвоста́та зі́рка (комета)
Ра́нішня зоря (Аврора), вечі́рня (вечеро́ва) зоря (Венера), зоря зорі́є/блищить, небо засіяне зорями
Ой упала зоря з неба, вийшли в поле косарі косить ранком до зорі (поетично)

_I've been told that зірка is more stylistically neutral (*правильно - як термін*) and more commonly used than зоря (*неправильно - частково як термін і як піднесений стиль*), can anybody comment on this?_
Щасти!


----------



## galakha

Firstly, зірка isn't a diminutive form for зоря. At least nowadays. A diminutive form for зоря is зоренька. And for зірка it's зірочка.
Basically зірка is a modern synonym of зоря. You most certainly won't find the latter in the today's astronomy textbooks or science articles. Even young Ukrainians are unlikely to use it in their daily speech. On the other hand зоря is commonly used in works of the finest Ukrainian writers, kolyadkas and idioms.
For example:
ні світ ні зоря - very early in the morning;
од зорі до зорі - all day long;
зорі з неба не хапати - not being too brilliant.


----------



## K0c0ur

galakha said:


> Firstly, зірка isn't a diminutive form for зоря. At least nowadays. A diminutive form for зоря is зоренька. And for зірка it's зірочка.
> Basically зірка is a modern synonym of зоря. You most certainly won't find the latter in the today's astronomy textbooks or science articles. Even young Ukrainians are unlikely to use it in their daily speech. On the other hand зоря is commonly used in works of the finest Ukrainian writers, kolyadkas and idioms.
> For example:
> ні світ ні зоря - very early in the morning;
> од зорі до зорі - all day long;
> зорі з неба не хапати - not being too brilliant.



Зірки з неба не хапати. Не зорі.


----------



## galakha

K0c0ur said:


> Зірки з неба не хапати. Не зорі.


Обидва приклади можливі й уживані. 

Він зірок з неба не хапає.. 
Не те щоб він зорі з неба хапав..


----------



## K0c0ur

galakha said:


> Обидва приклади можливі й уживані.
> 
> Він зірок з неба не хапає..
> Не те щоб він зорі з неба хапав..



не видумуйте - зорі з неба як сталий вираз не вживається


----------



## Ruukr

Lorenc said:


> I've been told that зірка is more stylistically neutral and more commonly used than зоря, can anybody comment on this?


It's correct!

зірка - all the time in use.

зоря
1) Те саме, що зірка (hugely seldom in use, usually зірка only).
Пестливе звертання до дівчини, жінки. (not ever hear about).
2) Яскраве освітлення горизонту перед сходом і після заходу сонця. (in use). Час появи на горизонті такого освітлення. ( in use).
До зорі (seldom used) — а) до настання темряви; б) до ранку.
На зорі (in use) — на світанку, рано-вранці.
Ні світ ні зоря (in use) — дуже рано.


----------

